# 1970 rally gauges



## LarrySpear (May 4, 2015)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I just got a new rally gauge from idiot lights to gauges for my 1970 Goat from OPGI. They didn't send installation instructions for it. Anybody know where the three black wires on the back of the gauge go? Thanks!


----------

